# 95 yamaha 2 stroke idle



## hawaiifly (May 28, 2011)

I need some help adjusting my idle. its 95 yamaha c115. Right now its idling at 1000. I read the correct idle is 800. How do you adjust it?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Unfortunately its "usually" never that easy.
My thoughts are that by now your probably due for a complete "sync and link" on all your cables and carb adjustments.
Over time screws can loosen, control cables get old and sloppy, and throttle cams and rollers get sloppy as well. Resulting in higher or lower idle and slow speed stalling.
Or you very well could have a carb or two with a little junk in one of the jets, causing a slight lean condition, which would cause a higher idle.
Sorry if i just made it worse


----------



## hawaiifly (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for the input. The engine only has 100 hours on. It runs really good.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

The "only 100hours" is what leads me to think you may have something in the carbs from sitting.
Make sure all your linkages are lubed as well, a slight stick in a linkage will cause your problem as well


----------



## hawaiifly (May 28, 2011)

Appreciate the input cutrunner. I changed my spark plugs today, figured it was time to do it. I checked the linkage like you said and found the linkage to the magneto is not connected.


----------

